
Jobs by Dustin Curtis - nreece
http://jobs.dustincurtis.com/
======
blehn
This guy's arrogance is just a little over the top.

~~~
pmichaud
This guy is making a name for himself and he's in his early 20s. What have you
done?

Maybe arrogance is underrated.

~~~
blehn
Good point.

Note to self: If you want to make a name for yourself in your 20s, write
several blog posts that lack substance, but use large, dramatic headlines and
non-web-safe typefaces. Be sure to call yourself a "superhero" while calling
others "incompetent" and suggesting that they should be fired. This will
expedite the process. End Note.

~~~
lzimm
I wish to subscribe to your magazine. (not sarcasm)

------
akamaka
Why would an amazing designer want to reply to this ad? I don't even know who
Dustin Curtis is.

This ad will attract people who think that they are awesome and want to tell
everyone.

~~~
dannyr
Birds of the same feather flock together.

------
dcurtis
By the way, I'm recruiting designers for YC companies here. The tone and style
is very purposeful and is yielding very good results.

------
bmalicoat
I don't see how the responses to those questions could be at all helpful
whereas a resume (with a portfolio link) could be. I get that he is trying to
eschew normal, corporate, hiring techniques but this just comes off sounding
silly.

------
philk
If he cut the first two paragraphs down to the sentence "We're looking for
amazing designers" and then added a brief description of why amazing designers
would want to work with him it would be a much better ad.

------
endergen
I've been following Dustin for a long time, but I can't remember why. What has
he done again?

~~~
rms
<http://dustincurtis.com/> is his index of articles, some of which are really
good, and all of which have a unique design. They almost all have Hacker News
discussions.
[http://searchyc.com/submissions/dustincurtis.com?sort=by_dat...](http://searchyc.com/submissions/dustincurtis.com?sort=by_date_r)

~~~
endergen
I knew all that, I meant more professionally.

Hahaha, he did post this on Twitter probably not because of my comment. It's
hilarious: <http://twitter.com/dcurtis/status/8984936638>

------
lzimm
I don't get it

~~~
BigZaphod
Dustin Curtis is the guy who complained about aa.com's site design and then
published a response of one of the aa.com designers which ultimately lead to
said designer being fired. But aside from that, this seems to be just a
regular job posting so I don't know why it's here, either, really.

------
jpwagner
this is hilarious

------
ghshephard
I actually got a chill up my back reading through that page. Easily the
cleanest, most effective communication I've seen since the Google Super Bowl
Ad, and I don't how much longer before that. [edit: As a test, think of the
last five Help Ads on the web that caught your attention. This is the only one
that comes to my mind. ]

~~~
jayair
I'll be honest with you, I stopped reading when I got to the second paragraph.
Mentally I read the first bit and went "I get it". I scrolled down and the
word vomit caught my eye. Then I looked at the requirements. Went back and
searched for any details about the job.

I am all for clear communication but the "shock and awe" portion should be
short. I would prefer more details about the job. To me a job posting is a two
way street; you want a top notch designer then entice me with something that
would want me to drop my current projects and run to you.

